# Natural Wormers for Humans



## MTplainsman

Lets face it, we all carry around parasites of one type or another, it's just the facts of life. We live amongst our pets, and are constantly coming in contact with many unknowens containing thier eggs on a day to day basis. Before you hurl on your key boards, don't worry so much, as there are natural ways to keep them cleaned out of your system. This is a thread created to bring forth all these natural "remedies" and "purifications" of our little squirmy friends deep within us, literally. Lets discuss "symptoms" of what an over abundance of parasites will cause, and the "remedies" for prevention and cure.

Examples:

> [symptoms] Hunched over back and a pot belly, can be signs of infestation.
> [remedys] Black Walnut extract and Garlic are known to be effective.

... what else???


----------



## QuiltingLady2

My, now passed, FIL was a chewer. He swore that a bit of chew cured parasites in animals and humans. Haven't tried it myself.


----------



## newatthis

I have been on a "whole body cleanse" from a herbalist and that was expensive.
I also have done a cleanse from a company called AIM www.barleylife.com 
I have done the Para90 and it is much cheaper and does the same thing.
One thing you do need to know when you cleanse is stay away from sugar. (ketchup, tomatoes and anything tomato based, sucrose, glucose fructose etc.) Eat very plain food.

The parasites feed off the sugars in our body.
PM me if you want more info.
I've got tons from the herbalist.


----------



## culpeper

It's normal to have 'good' bacteria in our bodies, but it sure isn't normal to have worms - some, like tape-worms, can get so large that they completely fill and block our intestines, and we can end up dead as a result of that. It's easy to become infected with worms - just own a cat or a dog or some other animal, and not wash your hands after handling them. 

One sign of an infestation, especially of pinworms, is having an itchy bottom, especially around the anus. Children perpetuate the problem by scratching the itch, then putting their hands to the mouth, thus ingesting more eggs. In girls, the worm eggs can invade the vagina, causing great discomfort and a nasty discharge. 

Did you know that in times past, people would actually buy tape-worm eggs and swallow them - as a means of losing weight! Not recommended in these enlightened times! 

There are many remedies for eliminating intestinal worms. Here are just a few:

Eat a tablespoon of Pawpaw seeds after each meal.

Eat Pumpkin or Squash seeds frequently, or mix 6 tablespoons ground Pumpkin seeds, 6 tablespoons Squash seeds with an enough honey to make a thick syrup, add a pinch of Cardamom and Cinnamon and the juice of half a Lemon, and take 1 tablespoon first thing every morning for 3 weeks. This is also a good mixture for older men to take regularly to prevent prostate problems.

Cover 2/3 cup pounded Peach bark and 2/3 cup dried split Peach kernels to 2 cups Apple cider vinegar and 2 cups water. Cover and leave in a warm place for 5 days, shaking several times a day. Simmer gently until liquid is reduced to about 600ml. Add 1/2 cup brandy or whisky and take 1 tablespoon of the liquid every 3-4 hours. This mixture is also good for fever, bronchitis, asthma, colds and flu to eliminate phlegm.

Drink 1-2 cups Mexican Tea (Epazote) each day.

Include the leaves of Fat Hen in salads, or drink 1-2 cups of a tea made from the leaves each day.

Sprinkle some ground cloves in your coffee. Cloves will help to kill worm eggs. If using this remedy, see your doctor first, especially if you have a history of cancer, or are pregnant or lactating. 

Note: If one member of the family has worms, it's likely that all members will have them, so treat the whole family. Help to eradicate eggs by ironing underclothing and bed-sheets etc after washing them. 

Please also note that while Black Walnut is an effective treatment for worms, it can be toxic to humans. Best not given to children for that reason. 

Check out these sites:

http://www.hpathy.com/diseases/worms-symptoms-treatment-cure.asp

http://home.austarnet.com.au/wormman/wlnema.htm


----------



## MTplainsman

Thanks for the info guys. I'm pretty sure I don't have them, but I sure don't want to have them neither. Thought this would be a good thread for sharing preventative measures as well as remedies. Pet owners, especially house pets, are more prone to have higher chances of parasitic infestations, and most would never know it. This thread was sparked when I saw my Aunt sharing food with her house dog, and kissing on the nose! No thanks! Keep more ideas coming please.


----------



## NickieL

hmmmm....tape worms to lose weight....sign me up!


----------



## Charleen

QuiltingLady2 said:


> My, now passed, FIL was a chewer. He swore that a bit of chew cured parasites in animals and humans. Haven't tried it myself.


Tobacco has been used to worm livestock for a LONG time.


----------



## dahliaqueen

culpeper said:


> Eat Pumpkin or Squash seeds frequently, or mix 6 tablespoons ground Pumpkin seeds, 6 tablespoons Squash seeds with an enough honey to make a thick syrup, add a pinch of Cardamom and Cinnamon and the juice of half a Lemon, and take 1 tablespoon first thing every morning for 3 weeks. This is also a good mixture for older men to take regularly to prevent prostate problems.
> 
> Check out these sites:
> 
> http://www.hpathy.com/diseases/worms-symptoms-treatment-cure.asp
> 
> http://home.austarnet.com.au/wormman/wlnema.htm



I second the suggestion of pumpkin seeds- just eat some raw or roasted seeds every day- i use these for my cats/dog every so often- they have never had worms.


----------



## Dahc

dahliaqueen said:


> I second the suggestion of pumpkin seeds- just eat some raw or roasted seeds every day- i use these for my cats/dog every so often- they have never had worms.


I third the pumpkin seeds but suggest sesame seed oil which is available in any grocery store with a chinese section as a more powerful substitute. It's only more powerful because it's an extracted oil. Regular sesame seeds are about equal with the pumpkin seeds. We use it in salads and even put it in our bread sometimes. It has a roasted, nutty flavor.

I have even been known to take a teaspoon full for good measure. If it's just for animals, I would stick with the seeds. The oil here is about $2 for 4 or 5 oz..


----------



## dahliaqueen

Dahc said:


> I third the pumpkin seeds but suggest sesame seed oil which is available in any grocery store with a chinese section as a more powerful substitute. It's only more powerful because it's an extracted oil. Regular sesame seeds are about equal with the pumpkin seeds.


Good to know-thanks. The more i learn about and use foods and herbs as cures, the less it seems we need Big Pharma for anything.


----------



## Mrs_stuart

I have used pumpkin and squash seeds for my goats to get rid of worms, never thought about it working me me too, :shrug: 

Belinda


----------



## Deb&Al

Dahc said:


> I third the pumpkin seeds but suggest sesame seed oil which is available in any grocery store with a chinese section as a more powerful substitute. It's only more powerful because it's an extracted oil. Regular sesame seeds are about equal with the pumpkin seeds. We use it in salads and even put it in our bread sometimes. It has a roasted, nutty flavor.
> 
> I have even been known to take a teaspoon full for good measure. If it's just for animals, I would stick with the seeds. The oil here is about $2 for 4 or 5 oz..


I'm going to the health food store tomorrow, specifically to get sesame oil and look for pumpkin seeds. regarding the pumpkin seed method, we roast fresh pumpking seeds in the fall and season and salt them. is that what you do, or is it the plain seed kearnel, minus the shell, that you grind up and mix with honey? also, is this an accross the Board method of eliminating all parasites, such as hookworm, pinworm, etc, for humans?
thanks
deb


----------



## windcatcher

Some say diatomaceus earth ...referred to as DE-food grade or FSF-fossil shell flour, 1 tsp to 8 oz of water 1-4x a day works up to one week. Farmers sometimes mix it in water or feed for their livestock to keep them free of parasites. It's organic and mineral filled.

I've heard of eating 1/2 of a cigarette will rid of parasites... but nicotine is a poison....if it works, no wonder. This I personally wont try.


----------



## Sabrina67

My great-grandmother always said poke salad in the spring was supposed to *flush* the system. Prolly because after a winter with no fresh greens people were like the horses when put out to fresh pasture....
First off DO NOT think I am saying to take this I am just asking .. Did anyone have to take turpentine and sugar for worms?? You had a spoonfull of sugar and so many drops for each year you were old. You would burp that stuff forever And if you were ever caught picking your nose or scratching your hiney ..you got the *medicine* because that was a sure sign you were wormy.


----------



## Woodpecker

going to try the pumpkin seeds as a preventative. can i give some to my dog as a wormer too if so how much/often?


----------



## ringrose_farm

More options : 
garlic, cloves, black walnut hull, wormwood are all great herbs for ridding the body of parasites. msm & zeolites help break them down as well. 

A good cleanse is the Parastroy Program.


----------



## ne prairiemama

I know this is old but it's really interesting. Grosses me out a little too LOL!


----------

